# Alc112 llegó a 3000,¡felicitaciones para el más viejo!



## Rayines

Inspirado por este *hermoso paisaje* de su provincia, Alexis escribe sus mails, y los acompaña con esta hermosa *Música para Concordia* (para escucharla, tienen que esperar un poquito, y cliquear la primera perillita de "play"), mientras toma unos regios mates.
*¡¡3000 felicitaciones, Ale!!  *


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*¡¡¡¡Está reee linda la canción!!!! *

*Feliz porstaniversario Ale.*


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias a Alc112.


----------



## Honeypum

¡Enhorabuena, Ale, por todos estos posts!
Un placer, siempre.


----------



## beatrizg

Felicidades, Alc


----------



## geve

We don't meet very often, but I still want to pay my tribute to the former youngest almighty mod ever!  *Congratulations Alc!*


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades ALC!!!! 

Mei


----------



## fenixpollo

Tu colaboración ha sido muy importante y apreciada desde que llegué aquí.  Aunque no nos coincidimos mucho, ni en los hilos ni para el ajedrez, te mando muchas felicidades en tu tercer postiversario.

Gracias, Al.


----------



## natasha2000

¡Felicidades, Alc!
¡Eres un niño maravilloso!


----------



## ILT

Congratulations Alc! It's been a long time since we saw each other in a thread, but I know you like to participate, share what you know and ask questions that make all of us learn 

Keep going, you are always loved 

ILT


----------



## Outsider

Muchas felicidades, amigo.


----------



## Eugin

Otros 1.000 posts llenos de tu simpatía y buena onda que sólo los entrerrianos 
 
(y los de otras provincias también, no se me enojen, compañeros, pero mitad de 
 
mi corazón es entrerriano también, jeje!!! ) saben compartir y demostrar!!!   
 
 
Felicitaciones, Ale!!! "Sigue participando".... JEJEJEJE!!!  ​


----------



## alc112

uff
¡qué tarde me doy cuenta de ésto!
Mil disculpas.
MUCHÍSIMAS GRACIAS A TODOS!!

PD: inés, no me gusta el mate.


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡UHUHUH!!, Ale y mhp >>>>>>>¡Distraídos! .*


----------



## mhp

Me too, me too. Congrats alc. 
It is amazing to meet someone smarter and younger than me.

Well not that much younger...


----------

